# Cabela's brand string supressor



## davel583 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just purchased the supressor today and installed it on my Bear Instinct. I adjusted it to just touch the string. The bow was making a twang with string leaches in stock form. The arrows seem to group better, there is less hand shock and instead of the twang I get a dull snap. The green collar around the rubber bumper matches the cams on my bow too. Well worth the money and took all of 3 minutes to install including lock tighting all the screws.


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

did you leave the leeches on your string after installing the suppressor or did you remove them? I'm curious. I removed my leeches and installed cat whiskers and have not had a problem with any twang, but my mind is always wandering on new items. Thanks.


----------



## davel583 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry to have taken so long to respond. I will also respond via pm. Yes, I did take off the string leeches. Cat whiskers are much quieter but do slow down the bow a little so I have none. I have only a loop and a meta peep on the string and it's better than new. I also took off my 2 pc quiver and the bow is now even more quiet.


----------

